# The Legend of the Butterfly Lovers



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Legend of the Butterfly Lovers
Yi-Jia Susanne Hou; Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; John Nelson

Genre: 
Classical
Expected Release Date:
27th October 2017
Length: 
47 minutes

3.5


----------

